
From a non-hacker: why problems that people want fixed haven't been fixed - Eoan
https://pastebin.com/gw3gYdzs
======
Eoan
Well, this turned out to be too long to post without pastebin.

To summarize the long post, fixing problems requires some knowledge of
economics and psychology. Having confidence that you've identified the
solution, and explained various strange quirks of human behavior, requires
even more knowledge of psychology and which strategies can emerge in human
society, but I didn't get into that. Basically, we can fix most problems
except long-term energy sources by using this system:

"Work up to 24 hours each week is paid at 1.2 times the normal rate. Work
after 24 hours is paid at 0.7 times the normal rate."

